# Horned Frog Set Up



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone would be so kind as to show me their set ups for their horned frogs please, as I don't really know how I am going to decorate mine, and thought it'd be a good idea to see what other people have done with theirs so I get a rough idea of how it should look!!

Thank you


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello,

i have a few Horned frog set ups now & found them easy to do really, only thing is horned frogs dig into the substrate & often up root plants so hardy ones are better, but i actually find most things work. heres a few pics, hope they help:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Mr Blue... I love your set-ups.
That looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Mr Blue... I love your set-ups.
> That looks absolutely amazing.


oh thanks once again, it doesnt always look that nice, pancake seems to like fighting with the fern & then usually sits on it.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

mrblue2008 said:


> oh thanks once again, it doesnt always look that nice, pancake seems to like fighting with the fern & then usually sits on it.


hahaha oh man. I want one of them now.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

mrblue2008 said:


> oh thanks once again, it doesnt always look that nice, pancake seems to like fighting with the fern & then usually sits on it.


As I've said before, you have a definite talent!:2thumb:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

That does look wicked, looks like a darts enclosure! I didn't know whether it'd be pointless to put a branch or something like that in there cos obviously they just sit there, but I think I probably will just cos it makes it look cool, we'll see! I'm getting two frogs so will have to decorate two vivs, joy!!


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

manda88 said:


> That does look wicked, looks like a darts enclosure! I didn't know whether it'd be pointless to put a branch or something like that in there cos obviously they just sit there, but I think I probably will just cos it makes it look cool, we'll see! I'm getting two frogs so will have to decorate two vivs, joy!!


its always good fun, doing tanks up. the branches/logs also act like a hide so i think your horned frogs would like them! i have also one more to decorate just need to buy it yet!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Awesome, we'll have to compare when they're done, I'm sure yours will crap all over mine though!!! :lol2:


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Awesome, we'll have to compare when they're done, I'm sure yours will crap all over mine though!!! :lol2:


lol, dont be daft! bet yours will be great, i like doing new tanks, its a shame they dont stay nice! lol once your horned frog gets in he will up root everything! but its nice for it to be natural. am not a fan of basic set ups!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Exactly, it's be boring if it was just substrate and a bowl or something! I'm thinking of putting a spider plant or something in mine and my boyfriend was thinking of putting a cheese plant in his, and I still think it'd look cool to have at least a little branch in there with some fake plants drooping over it for a hiding place or something!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Exactly, it's be boring if it was just substrate and a bowl or something! I'm thinking of putting a spider plant or something in mine and my boyfriend was thinking of putting a cheese plant in his, and I still think it'd look cool to have at least a little branch in there with some fake plants drooping over it for a hiding place or something!


Cheese plants get ridiculously huge.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

That's what I thought, he'll have to choose something else if that's the case!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

what plants will be good to put in there then. May seem like a stupid question but do i plant them still in pots or do i need to compleatly replant them?!?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

With horned frogs I reckon in pots, cos they burrow and may mash up the roots.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

That's what I said, but I got shunned.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

In pots can be a lot more practical- especially if you need to hoik a plant out for some reason.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

manda88 said:


> That's what I said, but I got shunned.


My disturbingly high post count demands INSTANT RESPECT :2thumb:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

You can always decorate the pot with bark or invest in some epiweb or tree fern pots for a more natural look.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> My disturbingly high post count demands INSTANT RESPECT :2thumb:


I said it in real life though, unfortunately there aren't post counts in real life, if there were then I'd have shitloads!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Anyone else got any pics? I know loads of you have horned frogs!!


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

mrblue2008 said:


> Hello,
> 
> i have a few Horned frog set ups now & found them easy to do really, only thing is horned frogs dig into the substrate & often up root plants so hardy ones are better, but i actually find most things work. heres a few pics, hope they help:
> 
> ...


 Epic.


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> My disturbingly high post count demands INSTANT RESPECT :2thumb:


 :lol2:


----------

